# Q bici me compro?!?! :D



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

Que tal, primero...Saludos a todos! Es mi primer thread! no tiene mucho q conozco la pag y por los posts que he visto se nota q hay gente q sabe! 

por esto me parecio una muy buena oportunidad de preguntar, q bicicleta comprar, es la pregunta de muchos, y se que depende de muchas cosas, pero mas del $$$$ y obvio para q la quiero.

ok, entrando en materia.....quiero andar en montaña, tiene como 2 años q empece mas en serio en la bici pero solo en la ciudad, por el sur, pero ya no tengo bici ...ahora, empece a buscar que tipo podria ser, y aki en el foro dan muchisima variedad, el problema, es q estoy estudiando, solo cuento con aprox 5 mil, se que x esa cantidad no voy a encontrar una muy buena, xq kiero meterme algo en serio en este rollo, pero no creo poder pagar mas...buscando me enseñaron una turbo de doble susp. pero leii q no era tan buena, entonces, alguna recomendacion? y si es "necesario" que sea de doble susp? para montaña....ademas de recomendaciones de que casco, guantes, calzado, ropa, mochila, etc...

Saludos!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Compra alguna marca mexicana, con suspension delantera. Olvidate de las suspensiones traseras, en esos precios es mejor ni tocarlas.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

ritopc said:


> Compra alguna marca mexicana, con suspension delantera. Olvidate de las suspensiones traseras, en esos precios es mejor ni tocarlas.


De acuerdo con ritopc. Con el presupuesto que tienes te alcanza para una Alubike con suspensión delantera, que son de las bicis Mexicanas mejores y más que decentes para principiantes. Checale en Mercado Libre y quiza encuentres algo usado y en buen precio, y así chance te alcanza para el casco (obligatorio, recuerda).
Suerte!


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

eso era lo que qeria, marcas y eso, xq si he visto q las d doble susp minimo 9 o 10, algun lugar que recomienden para checar precios? he visto en la merced  toooodas las tiendas d bikas....y una en calz del hueso, no recuerdo como se llama...

PD. LA TURBO Q ME ENSEÑARON ES LA DS 558, como esta??


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

klops05 said:


> eso era lo que qeria, marcas y eso, xq si he visto q las d doble susp minimo 9 o 10, algun lugar que recomienden para checar precios? he visto en la merced  toooodas las tiendas d bikas....y una en calz del hueso, no recuerdo como se llama...
> 
> PD. LA TURBO Q ME ENSEÑARON ES LA DS 558, como esta??


Checa en TransVisionBike (http://transvisionbike.com/pages/intro.php), en particular en su tienda de Tlalnepantla. Hace años que no visito la tienda, pero antes tenían un buen de bicis nacionales y extranjeras y a veces buenas promociones en Alubike.

No conzco las bicis Turbo, quizá alguien más te pueda aconsejra en esa que mencionas.

Suerte!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Compra alguna marca mexicana, con suspension delantera. Olvidate de las suspensiones traseras, en esos precios es mejor ni tocarlas.


Totalmente de acuerdo.

De hecho, las suspensiones delanteras de ese nivel de precio, tampoco es que sean buenas y aunque suene a herejia, seria buena idea que las bicis para principiantes vinieran con tijeras rigidas para que vayan aprendiendo mejor.

Comunmente, esas suspes delanteras no traen amortiguacion, son solo de resorte y rebotan mucho. En impactos fuertes pueden incluso descolocarte un poco al rebotar.

En fin, suerte con tu busqueda. Transvision en efecto tiene cletas de varios precios. Otra opcion es ir a Division del Norte, donde hay varias tiendas de ciclismo.

Fijate que de preferencia traiga cambios Shimano Alivio o Deore, si es posible. SRAM X.3 o X.4 tambien pueden aguantar bien el uso.

En este nivel de precio, tambien seran preferibles frenos de disco mecanicos (Shimano o Tektro) si es posible. Nada de malo con los Vee-brakes tampoco, sobre todo si son Shimano o Tektro.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

en facebook acabo de ver anunciada una alubike saint (doble susp) usada en 5500.

metete al grupo "venta de bicicletas, accesorios y piezas USADAS en Mexico" y dile a la banda lo que andas buscando, igual y brinca algo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Buscando bici .....*



klops05 said:


> Que tal, primero...Saludos a todos! ..........................................................montaña....ademas de recomendaciones de que casco, guantes, calzado, ropa, mochila, etc...
> 
> Saludos!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado klops05 :

Si ya tienes dos años rodando en ciudad pues ya es algo y tampoco estás aprendiendo , para entrarle al campo y a la montaña lo que obviamente necesitas es una bici adecuada.

En estos momentos para nada necesitas una doble suspensión , ademas siendo franco y honesto contigo, con tu presupuesto es difícil que consigas algo realmente decente en doble suspensión, dado que eres estudiante y deduzco que eres un jovenazo ya tendrás tiempo mas adelante de con el conocimiento y la práctica tu mismo iras aprendiendo y viendo que bici estarás buscando en el futuro.

Voy a diferir un poco de los comentarios de mis compañeros del foro , yo te recomendaría de plano hagas un esfuerzo y te consigas aunque te tardes más unos 1500 o 2000 pesos más para que tu presupuesto alcance los 6500 o 7000 pesos ,y de ésta forma ya le puedes llegar a una bici rígida con horquilla de suspensión (hardtail ) de nivel de entrada importada AUNQUE SEA USADA , PERO EN MUY BUEN ESTADO .

Hay continuamente oferta de Treks , Specialized, Giant usadas en los rangos de 6000 pesos .

Dos puntos importantes , compra la bici que sea de TU TALLA , si no sabes , aquí estamos para ayudarte.

En caso de que vayas a ver alguna bici usada hazte acompañar de un amigo que sepa de bicis , y que conozca bien de componentes y pueda detectar anomalías en la bici .

Tiene su dificultad encontrar lo que buscas , pero una vez que la tengas tendrás horas de diversión con tu bicla.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado klops05 :
> 
> ...


________________________________

Klops05, no estoy de acuero con Lastbiker, sobre su último consejo (juntar más lana para una bici importada): Con el dinero que tienes, facilmente te alcanza para una hardtail Alubike decente que no le pide nada -en mi opinión- a una importada que te costará 2-3 mil pesos más. Alubike hace muy buenos cuadros de aluminio -tan buenos que hace un par de años ganó a las grandes marcas la competencia para hacer las bicis de la policia en varios condados de California USA!. Son algo pesados, si, pero de excelente calidad y que podrías mejorar poco a poco con mejores componentes usados. Por ser hechos en Mexico cuestan menos que uno importado.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> ________________________________
> 
> Klops05, no estoy de acuero con Lastbiker, sobre su último consejo (juntar más lana para una bici importada): Con el dinero que tienes, facilmente te alcanza para una hardtail Alubike decente que no le pide nada -en mi opinión- a una importada que te costará 2-3 mil pesos más. Alubike hace muy buenos cuadros de aluminio -tan buenos que hace un par de años ganó a las grandes marcas la competencia para hacer las bicis de la policia en varios condados de California USA!. Son algo pesados, si, pero de excelente calidad y que podrías mejorar poco a poco con mejores componentes usados. Por ser hechos en Mexico cuestan menos que uno importado.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A ver a ver , vámonos ´por partes como dijo El Descuartizador :

Yo no veo que " tan fácilmente" le alcance para una Alubike y que éstas tampoco estén tan baratitas .

Los 4 modelos de Alubikes para montaña mas económicos son Pitbull, Risk, King Cove y Sierra y mas o menos tienen los siguientes costos :

La Pitbull...................... $ 8695.00
La Risk...................... $ 7300.00
La King Cove ..................$ 6350.00 
La Sierra.........................$ 5550.00

Lo que yo digo es que ; a precios iguales yo prefiero una usada Trek serie 4000 o 3000 o una Giant Rincon por decir algo , y no todo es el cuadro hay que ver también los componentes

A final de cuentas cada quien da su recomendación y ya que decida el interesado .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A ver a ver , vámonos ´por partes como dijo El Descuartizador :
> 
> ...


Luis, el chavo es un estudiante, $1,500 o 2,000 pesos es una buena lana cuando eres estudiante! recuerdas?

Aqui van algunos ejemplos de precios de algunas hardtail Alubikes en mercado libre:

Bicicleta R26 Alubike Sierra Cuadro Aluminio - $ 5,550.00 en MercadoLibre

Alubyke Wild Fire De Montaña - $ 5,000.00 en MercadoLibre

Y si, cada quien da su opinión y el tomará su decisión, claro, pero creo que debemos hacer nuestro mejor esfuerzo por ayudarlo.

Sigo pensando que en calidad de cuadros, no tienen nada que pedirles Alubike a las que mencionas: Aqui esta el link de las bicis de la policia gringa hechas por Alubike:
International Police Mountain Bike Association - IPMBA Product Reviews


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

yo acabo de vender una usada, cuadro turbo bastante bueno y aguantador, rines mavic, casette y cadena sram, palancas x7 y cambios x9, suspension suntour y frenos tektro en 4 mil, seguro buscandole encuentras


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Una en el fasebú:

Cuadro alubike GRIZZO
Multi shimano LX
Desviador delantero shimano LX
Desviador trasero shimano deore shadow con carretillas de aluminio
Suspe manitou black elite, precarga y rebote
Potencia bontrager
Masas shimano center lock
Frenos de disco mecanicos shimano
Manillar truvativ
Tazas semi integradas token
Aros sunrims singletrack
Mandos shimano deore 9 speed

En 5500


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Alubike hace sus cuadros en Mexico?? no sabia .. pense que tambien eran chinos

Los de Carbon no .. o si?? digo, ese cuadro se ve como varios de esos genericos Chinos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Alubike hace sus cuadros en Mexico?? no sabia .. pense que tambien eran chinos
> 
> Los de Carbon no .. o si?? digo, ese cuadro se ve como varios de esos genericos Chinos


Hasta donde se, los cuadros Alubike de alumnio se hacen en México en su planta de SLP, los de carbono no se, supongo son Chinos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Luis, el chavo es un estudiante, $1,500 o 2,000 pesos es una buena lana cuando eres estudiante! recuerdas?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

:O gracias por sus respuestas, crei q no pondrian tanta atencion a mi peticion!  por ser "principiante" en cuanto a conocimiento de los componentes, etc.

otra pregunta es, estas cletas de benotto, turbo, q son de doble susp, xq no convienen?? xq mi chika y yo vimos unas q apantallan mucho, pero creo q son muy pesadas. 

Tambien recuerdo una q me enseñaron, no recuerdo la marca, pero casi todos los componentes eran shimano, y tenia doble disco (adelante y atras), de bicis asi, que opinan?

Y de acuerdo a todo esto, creen q pueda rodar en el ajusco?? muero x ir ahi.....

aHhh  y que tal ven la EXPO BICI del WTC?? creen q ahi pueda encontrar algo perro de buen precio??

saludos y gracias por sus respuestas!!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Que tal ese Expo Bici del WTC ??? que expectativas tienen de el??

Se van a dar una vuelta??

Si llega a ser el 1% de lo que es el InterBike de LV,Nv .. uff .. se vana divertir bastante


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo te recomiendo que ahorres un poco para llegarle a unos 70 mil pesos y asi le compres a Last Biker su Ibis HD y te dejas de jaladas ja ja.

SI yo fuera tu, como bien dice TLB ahorrarìa lo que pudiera y me compraria una usada de buena marca. 

saludos


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

que tal de lad turbo, benotto de doble que comentas pues tienen muchos contras entre ellos, peso como comentas, shock muy malos.
creo que la mayoria te va a recomendar ahorrar un poco mas, el por que? te vas a preguntar.
una ves que tengas tu primera bici despues vas a querer otra mejor y ya ni te digo como termina(yo inicie con una alubike, specialized, trek, intense, y pues juntando para una ibis HD, o tu que dices TLB),por otro lado como comenta psycho y TLB mejor una usada y rigida por que una doble si es mas el gasto.

un que tengo un amigo que inicio en una benotto super mala y aun asi nos daba batalla pero ahora con una trance ya ni lo vemos nos tiene que esperar, asi que quien tiene piernas con lo que tenga pedalea. que yo pienso que es lo que vale la pena (imaginate una intense guardadita ya 2 meses, y no por que quiera) cuando salgas y veas los paisajes te va a gustar aun mas.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

otra cosa que se me pasaba, de componentes para tu bici la verdad yo si te recomiendo lo mejor que puedas pagar, ya que de esto va a depender mucha diversion o muchos dolores de cabeza. de recomendacion hay infinidad asi que cuando tengas uno en mente se vale preguntar de nuevo.

un saludo


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

klops05 said:


> :O gracias por sus respuestas, crei q no pondrian tanta atencion a mi peticion!  por ser "principiante" en cuanto a conocimiento de los componentes, etc.
> 
> otra pregunta es, estas cletas de benotto, turbo, q son de doble susp, xq no convienen?? xq mi chika y yo vimos unas q apantallan mucho, pero creo q son muy pesadas.
> 
> ...


Si quieres ir al Ajusco no hay problema, hay varias rutas de diferentes niveles y no tienes que hacer las más difíciles ni las mas lejanas, pueden pasar un buen fin de semana.

Tengo ganas de ir a la Expo bici, pero desafortunadamente no espero encontrar buenos precios ni avances de nuevas bicis, pero igual ver que hay en México.

En cuanto a las bicis de doble suspensión, es un tema muy largo el por que no creo que sean buenas las Turbo ni Benotto baratas. Además del peso de la bici, una bici de doble suspensión es mucho mas compleja diseñarla y fabricarla bien a que una bici rígida (de suspensión delantera únicamente, o hardtail en inglés, que es un término que vas a encontrar muy seguido por estos foros). Te puede dar lata en que empiece a ser flexible, se pierdan tolerancias, la suspensión no te va a funcionar muy bien, etc..

Yo creo que como dijo TLB si puedes juntar un poco mas de dinero te podría ayudar. Busca también bicis usadas, aunque si creo que Alubike y Turbo están mejorando su calidad.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klops05 said:


> :O gracias por sus respuestas, crei q no pondrian tanta atencion a mi peticion!  por ser "principiante" en cuanto a conocimiento de los componentes, etc.


Por que no te ibamos a ayudar, siendo que los principiantes son los que generalmente necesitan un poco mas de ayuda? Para eso estamos los que ya tenemos callo en esto.



klops05 said:


> otra pregunta es, estas cletas de benotto, turbo, q son de doble susp, xq no convienen?? xq mi chika y yo vimos unas q apantallan mucho, pero creo q son muy pesadas.


Pues tu mismo ya tienes parte de la respuesta. Son pesadas, los amortiguadores no son de buena calidad, los puntos de giro (pivotes) de la suspension en realidad tienen un diseno BASTANTE pobre y estan destinados a fallar mas temprano que tarde y por lo mismo, requiren mas mantenimiento.

Ahora, una bici te cuesta (mas o menos) la suma de sus partes. Una doble suspension o bien es mas cara que una hardtail o si es barata sacrifica la calidad de otros componentes para darte la doble suspension.

Abundando en porque los amortiguadores (y muchas de las tijeras) de esas bicis no son buenos; la mayoria son nadamas un resorte. Eso es peligroso porque un resorte absorbe la energia de un impacto, pero te la devuelve igual. En un bache gordo, la suspension se va a comprimir y se va a extender violentamente, incluso pudiendote hacer perder el control de la bici.

Un amortiguador de a deveras, tiene un resorte y un circuito amortiguador, generalmente de aceite. El resorte absorbe el impacto y el amortiguador disipa la energia del mismo.

Por otro lado, muchos de estos amortiguadores estan hechos con piezas que no duran, son de marcas que no tienen soporte tecnico, no te venden refacciones y son desechables.

Ahora en los frenos de disco. Como todo, hay buenos y malos. Hay unos en bicis economicas que son realmente de terror. Estan hechos para apantallar y son para un uso de paseo. No son verdaderos discos que puedas usar en el monte.

Te pongo un ejemplo de un freno de disco que no es para el monte:










Igual, la calidad de los componentes, disponibilidad de refacciones, confiabilidad, etc.
No te vayas a ir con la finta.

Coincido con otros, si puedes estirarle un poco mas, mejor. La usada es tambien una buena opcion, aunque seria mejor que te acompaniaras de alguien que si sabe o que le pidas opinion a un taller del estado en que esta.

Lo malo de las bicis usadas es que potencialmente tienen vicios ocultos (partes desgastadas, partes enderezadas, no se sabe que uso se le dio, etc.)


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

gracias por las buenas respuestas, ire a buscar a division a ver q encuentro, y si puedo pagar un poco mas lo hare xq veo q la mayoria son solo para apantallar pero precisamente para no irme con la finta, preferi preguntar. Otra d las dudas que me surge es la del casco, q pienso comprar 1ro la bici, pero inmediatamente despues el casco para poder salir, entonces, xq tanta variacion de precios, obvio, se que es el material, pero alguna marca o material q me recomienden??


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

El casco es algo absolutamente fundamental. Ahí si no debes regatear ni tratar de ahorrar en absoluto en este aspecto. Es tu seguridad y te puede salvar la vida en situaciones que nunca te imaginaste que lo haría.

Lo más importante es que te lo midas y que te quede bien. Debe asentarte en la cabeza, lo más abajo posible de tus huesos temporales y frontal (lados y frente). No tiene que ser un casco de una marca famosa (Fox, Giro u otros) ya que la mayoría cubre con las especificaciones de seguridad obligatorias para su venta. Midete varios cascos en una tiende y compra el que te quede mejor y te guste más. Hay cascos para varias modalidades de ciclismo (ruta, Xc, allmountain, DH). Evita los cascos de ruta si vas a entar duro al monte. Giro, Zerfas, Fox, hacen buenos cascos económicos para MTB. Mas caros y mas sofisticados (no necesariamente mejores) hay Sixsixone, Specialized, Bontrager, Poc, etc...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> No tiene que ser un casco de una marca famosa (Fox, Giro u otros) ya que la mayoría cubre con las especificaciones de seguridad obligatorias para su venta.


Lo que dijo Jack...

Busca que traiga las etiquetas de certificacion por la CPSC (estandard americano) o el CEN (estandard europeo) y si las trae, pues te ofrece casi el mismo grado de proteccion que cascos mas caros.

Ya tu bolsillo y el ajuste decidira cual es el mejor para ti.

Otras cosas que debes considerar:
- Los guantes, no son indispensables, pero son altamente recomendables. Dedos cortos o largos, es cuestion de preferencias. Tambien prefiero que tengan o muy poco o nada de acolchado en la palma, pero hay a quienes les gusta con mas acolchado.

- Herramientas - Hay multiherramientas que traen las herramientas mas usuales en la bici. Por lo menos, te recomiendo una bomba de aire, camara, palancas para llantas, parches y un multiherramienta que traiga llaves allen de 3, 4, 5 y 6mm, y destornillador de cruz y plano. Un rompecadenas es recomendable, pero tienes que aprender a usarlo. No hay nada peor que quedarte tirado en el monte por una descompostura.

- Un short de ciclismo o licras con chamois (el acolchado ese en las zonas bajas), tampoco es necesario, pero si te hace un parote sobre todo si haces muchos kilometros.

- No olvides salir con agua o algo de beber. Llevate una mochila y una botella de agua, comprate un bidon para la bici, un camelbak, etc. La unica opcion inaceptable es no salir con algo de beber.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Otra cosa que te recomiendo son lentes. No tienen que ser Oakley o similares, los que venden de seguridad en Walmart y similares funcionan bien. No son para que te veas bien (bueno, depende del modelo) pero te protegen los ojos de ramitas cuando te metes en rutas con mucha vegetación. De preferencia compra los lentes que no son de vidrio, sino de polimero (creo que es el nombre del material) o plastico o como sea, pero que no se astille. Son creo que muy baratos ahí, o también los venden en el Ajusco, puedes ver ahi.

Saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Otra cosa que te recomiendo son lentes. No tienen que ser Oakley o similares, los que venden de seguridad en Walmart y similares funcionan bien. No son para que te veas bien (bueno, depende del modelo) pero te protegen los ojos de ramitas cuando te metes en rutas con mucha vegetación. De preferencia compra los lentes que no son de vidrio, sino de polimero (creo que es el nombre del material) o plastico o como sea, pero que no se astille. Son creo que muy baratos ahí, o también los venden en el Ajusco, puedes ver ahi.
> 
> Saludos.


No coincido.

Los lentes te pueden salvar los ojos en una caída grave. No los compres en walmart porque no sabes de qué calidad son pero sobre todo porque no son para bici. Cómprate unos en una tienda de ciclismo y si son Oakley o Rudy Project (o de cualquier marca de bicis) mucho mejor. Son tus ojos lo que estás cuidando. Yo sé que son caros pero valen la pena.

Puedes encontrar unos oakley de 1400 pesos o más baratos, cómpralos, vale la pena.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Por que no te ibamos a ayudar, siendo que los principiantes son los que generalmente necesitan un poco mas de ayuda?* Para eso estamos los que ya tenemos callo en esto.
> *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

No se de que tipo de lentes estan hablando cuando dicen de WallMart, pero supongo que rzozaya se refiere a los del departamento de herramientas .. y si son baratos y ademas son de alto impacto (ya que son de trabajo), asi que obiamente si te protegen bien.

Supongo que Psycho se refiere a esos que estan en las racas de lentes y que son multicolores .. jaja y si, coincido que esos no son recomendables.

El problema con los lentes de trabajo es que se empañan, no tienen transpiracion y los vas a tener que estar limpiando cada rato en medio de tus rodadas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Sí, yo me imaginé esos que están en el departamento de perfumería ja ja, pero aún con que los de ferretería sean resistentes, no están hechos para ciclismo y tendrás los problemas que comentas así como que se te van a bajar a cada rato porque las gomas no están hechas para el sudor. 
por eso digo, compra algo especialmente hecho para ciclismo. 
ahora que recuerdo estos de mountaincross o crossmountain, venden una marca excelente Uvex, especial para ciclismo y muy barata. 
Cuando yo comencé a rodar en el desierto me llevé unos oakley y unos rudy y no me sirvieron para nada ja ja, porque a diferencia de los caminos en puebla, el desierto es muy arbolado, por lo que es obscuro así que me compré unos fotocromáticos de uvez que son transparentes y cambian a *****. BUENÍSIMOS!"!! y croe que costaron 1600, regalados!!!. 

échale ojos a esos y nos cuentas.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Psycho Marco said:


> No coincido.
> 
> Los lentes te pueden salvar los ojos en una caída grave. No los compres en walmart porque no sabes de qué calidad son pero sobre todo porque no son para bici. Cómprate unos en una tienda de ciclismo y si son Oakley o Rudy Project (o de cualquier marca de bicis) mucho mejor. Son tus ojos lo que estás cuidando. Yo sé que son caros pero valen la pena.
> 
> ...


Y yo no coincido contigo. No ves que tiene 5 mil pesos para su bici y tu lo mandas a gastarse el 30% de su presupuesto en unos lentes? No mameyes en tiempo de tunas verdes!!! jaja.

Yo he usado lentes de seguridad de 25 pesos que compro en home depot, a veces me los regalan en mi trabajo. Son de policarbonato, los he probado en carne propia y solamente una vez una rama me pegó en la sien y se rompió la patita. Los impactos frontales contra ramas, piedritas que te avientan las ruedas, etc, los aguantan bien.

De todos los que he usado me gustan mas estos:










Son los que menos se empañan, las micas son removibles (si rompes las patas te queda la mica, si rayas la mica te quedan las patas de repuesto) y cuestan la fabulosa cantidad de 26 pesitos. hasta traen una banda elastica para ajustartelos y que no salgan volando en caso de una caida. Cuando voy subiendo los traigo colgados al cuello.

Klops05, no le hagas caso a Marco, al rato te va a mandar a comprar una Ibis de carbon...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Klops05, no le hagas caso a Marco, *al rato te va a mandar a comprar una Ibis de carbon*...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , andas atrasado de noticias ya lo mandó desdeendenantes ja ja ja

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Y yo no coincido contigo. No ves que tiene 5 mil pesos para su bici y tu lo mandas a gastarse el 30% de su presupuesto en unos lentes? No mameyes en tiempo de tunas verdes!!! jaja.
> 
> Yo he usado lentes de seguridad de 25 pesos que compro en home depot, a veces me los regalan en mi trabajo. Son de policarbonato, los he probado en carne propia y solamente una vez una rama me pegó en la sien y se rompió la patita. Los impactos frontales contra ramas, piedritas que te avientan las ruedas, etc, los aguantan bien.
> 
> ...


Pues yo no coincido con tu "no coincidencia conmigo"! (pos este!!)

No le estoy diciendo que se gaste el 30% de su presupuesto en unos lentes, le estoy diciendo que una vez que se compre la bici, se compre unos lentes de ciclismo de buena calidad.

Al final del día, cada quien se puede comprar lo que quiera pues el único afectado es uno mismo. Afortunadamente yo no tengo la necesidad de usar lentes de 25 pesos y por eso nunca los he probado ni los probaré pero si me dices que esos de 25 pesos salen iguales en todos los sentidos que unos oakley, pues es muy respetable tu opinión pero no mames guey ja ja, ya no fumes de esa hierba verde que cultivas en un closet de tu casa.

Solo te recomiendo que te metas a la página de oakley o rudy project para que veas la tecnología y estudios que aplican a cada mica (refracción de la luz, cero distorsión de imágenes, pruebas de impactos reales y como cada mica es sometida a una prueba de impacto de un peso "X" a cierta distancia. las gomas que se agarran mejor cuando sudas, etc). Si para ti tus ojos valen 25 pesos allá tu, pero te recomiendo que investigues porqué cuestan lo que cuestan y por favor no mandes al matadero a este cuate. En pocas palabras le estás diciendo que si va a trabajar como el hombre bala de un circo, con que se ponga una cacerola en la cabeza para protegerse, ya la hizo!!! Es más, ahora que salga a rodar, regálale una cáscara de coco partida a la mitad con una liga para que se agarre a la cabeza y ya la hizo!!

Klops, no le hagas caso a Jack, luego te va a decir que para qué comprarse un casco si las cascaras de coco las venden a 5 pesos en superama y todavía te tomas el aguita y la carnita del coco!!!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Psycho Marco said:


> Klops, no le hagas caso a Jack, luego te va a decir que para qué comprarse un casco si las cascaras de coco las venden a 5 pesos en superama y todavía te tomas el aguita y la carnita del coco!!!


What!? 

¿Que tienen que ver los cascos en esta discusión sobre lentes?
¿O te refieres a mi comentario sobre cascos (SerengetiJack) y no al otro Jack?

Yo nunca le dije que usara un coco en la cabeza.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Serengetijack said:


> What!?
> 
> ¿Que tienen que ver los cascos en esta discusión sobre lentes?
> ¿O te refieres a mi comentario sobre cascos (SerengetiJack) y no al otro Jack?
> ...


No, me refiero a Jackstephen, esta es su foto.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Psycho Marco said:


> No, me refiero a Jackstephen, esta es su foto.


OK
iiooouuucccc! (guacala)
jackstephen: realmente necesitas no usar licra nunca, nunca más!...y un corte de pelo!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Serengetijack said:


> OK
> iiooouuucccc! (guacala)
> jackstephen: realmente necesitas no usar licra nunca, nunca más!...y un corte de pelo!


Por eso te digo que no hay que hacerle caso en cuanto a consejos de vestimenta! 

No es cierto mi Jack, sabes que se te estima :thumbsup:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Y dale...

Igual los lentes de 25 pesos cumplen con normas de seguridad internacionales contra impactos. Se usan en trabajo industrial y creeme que aguantan. Que bien por ti que no tienes necesidad de usar lentes de 25 pesos, por como bajas el cerro tampoco tienes necesidad de usar una doble suspension y la traes no? Al final uno se da sus gustos eso lo entiendo, y si los de 1600 pesos resuelven tus muy particulares necesidades, bien por ti. Yo traigo un par de oscuros y uno de claros en el camel, y con eso me quito de broncas. 

Y desde que me tomaste esa foto entrando a tu casa me corté el cabello, eso si, ya regresame la likra!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Y sigue la mata dando... 

Mi bici de más de 80 mil pesos la tengo porque me gusta y porque quiero y puedo comprarla. Sé muy bien que me rebasa en capacidad y nunca he dicho lo contrario ni me avergüenza, al igual que a ti la tuya porque así digamos que eres Gee Atherton pues tampoco verdad? al menos nunca te he visto en un podio en los campeonatos mundiales de downhill o si? al menos yo no me siento lo que no soy! ja ja.

Pero esa bici me sirve para que los que suben más lento como tu me vayan viendo las nachas ja ja. 

Y la likra no te la devuelvo, me gusta mucho y me dijiste que haríamos devolución cuando tu te cansaras de usar mi tutú.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Y dale...
> 
> . Que bien por ti que no tienes necesidad de usar lentes de 25 pesos, por como bajas el cerro tampoco tienes necesidad de usar una doble suspension y la traes no?
> 
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Ni merga, acuerdate que el tutú me lo cambiaste por los tenis de la foto, que porque no te alcanzaba para tus 5-10 porque te habias acabado todo en la bici


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> JackStephen said:
> 
> 
> > Y dale...
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Oigan por cierto que tal salen esos zapatos 5-10? Alguien los ha usado? Yo uso pedal de plataforma ahora y quisiera unos zapatos que agarren bien los spikes (por aquello de los patinones de pedal y las peladas de espinillas en los saltos!) . He leido buenas cosas al respecto de ellos y casi todos los pros los usan.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

no te hagas, te lo cambié por la cadena que traes en la foto


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

the last biker said:


> JackStephen said:
> 
> 
> > Y dale...
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Serengetijack said:


> Oigan por cierto que tal salen esos zapatos 5-10? Alguien los ha usado? Yo uso pedal de plataforma ahora y quisiera unos zapatos que agarren bien los spikes (por aquello de los patinones de pedal y las peladas de espinillas en los saltos!) . He leido buenas cosas al respecto de ellos y casi todos los pros los usan.


Mis ultimos sueños humedos incluyen un par de zapatos de esos, por alguna razón. He leído maravillas y los voy a incluir en mi carta a Psycho-Claus, seguro con el cambio que guarda en el cenicero del coche le alcanza pa regalarmelos. Y si no me tocará comprarlos y me los regalo de Reyes.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Para nada mi estimado, aqui todos sabemos que este es un foro abierto, incluyente y plural, donde se vale ventilarnos todas las intimidades (como que al Psycho le gusta que los hombres le vean las nachas) y aunque nos desviemos "un poquito" del tema, estamos para ayudarnos dentro de lo posible y lo imposible tambien. Asi que dile a Hilaria que no se pase de rosca y regrese lo que no es de ella.
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Mis ultimos sueños humedos incluyen un par de zapatos de esos, por alguna razón. He leído maravillas y los voy a incluir en mi carta a Psycho-Claus, seguro con el cambio que guarda en el cenicero del coche le alcanza pa regalarmelos. Y si no me tocará comprarlos y me los regalo de Reyes.


Hijo mio, con gusto te los regalo de navidad pero prefiero regalarte unos lentes decentes primero.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Recomendación de lentes prácticos para el mtb*

Regresando al tema de los lentes o gafas , aquí me permito seriamente recomendar unos que son bastantes prácticos ya que incluyen varios features poco convencionales , se combinan con un buen casco de soldado ya sea del Sargento Saunders o de algún oficial de las SS .

saludos

the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo tengo los Shimano DX SPD que uso para BMX y decenso (o sea muy pocas veces, jaja), a y para andar urbaneando, la suela es muy parecida a los 5/10 Minaar que tiene un amigo BMX ero .. yo estos los he usado con placas y sin placas y de las 2 formas agarran muy bien (con los pedales adecuados). desde hace 4 años me converti al CrankBrotherismo .. y van muy bien con los mallet y candy (no les he calado con los bate huevos 'eggbeaters' que puse ahora en la XTC 29er).

De plataforma (cuando uso) el pedal que estoy usando es el pedal de loaded componets

estos son los pedales










foto de internet porque los mios ahorita no los tengo a la mano

Asi que recomiendo muy bien estos Shimano DX, creo que ya estan descontuinados los DX, pero sacaron otros parecidos, solo que mas feos .. jajaja .. porque estos shimano en blanco, con las rayitas negras, se ven muy bien

Eso si, el amigo que les digo, dice que sus 5/10 Minaar son los mejores que ha usado, pero tengo otro que esta usando los nuevos Vans para ciclismo y el tambien dice lo mismo.

Pero pues ahi estan 3 opciones que de 1era mano se que estan muy bien


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Por cierto, TLB, el invento de la doble suspensión se hizo sólo para bajar? tenía entendido que es para que tenga más agarre en subidas, comodidad en todo terreno y también ayudara en las bajadas. No sabía que era exclusivamente para bajar.
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Como que no entiendas Last?? .. esta diciendo que su fullsusser no se la compro para decender mas rapido .. sino pa andar mas a gusto por todos los terrenos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Como que no entiendas Last?? .. esta diciendo que su fullsusser no se la compro para decender mas rapido .. sino pa andar mas a gusto por todos los terrenos


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok pero que tiene que ver conmigo , yo no he hecho ningún comentario de las fulls


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tienes razon, yo creo el Psycho se equivoco, el que critico la forma de decender del Psycho fue Jack ... yo creo que no era contigo Last

bueno yo ya agarre el papel de referi aqui

Dalay


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

ve al centro en san pablo ahi en bicis nacionales alubike es lo mas barato, no vas a encontrar mas bara,suerte.


klops05 said:


> Que tal, primero...Saludos a todos! Es mi primer thread! no tiene mucho q conozco la pag y por los posts que he visto se nota q hay gente q sabe!
> 
> por esto me parecio una muy buena oportunidad de preguntar, q bicicleta comprar, es la pregunta de muchos, y se que depende de muchas cosas, pero mas del $$$$ y obvio para q la quiero.
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > No te digo? claro que no me equivoqué, te lo pregunté a ti porque tu sabes la historia de las bicis y demás diseños, no porque tu hubieras comentado algo en específico.
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> No, me refiero a Jackstephen, esta es su foto.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La verdad verdadera esos tenis Converse Chuck Taylor si están para llorar, por lo demás el atuendo se ve adecuado o no ?

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> Igual los lentes de 25 pesos cumplen con normas de seguridad internacionales contra impactos. Se usan en trabajo industrial y creeme que aguantan.
> 
> Yo traigo un par de oscuros y uno de claros en el camel, y con eso me quito de broncas.


+1

De hecho Uvex hace un titipuchal de lentes (articulos) de seguridad industrial tambien y salen baratos en tiendas de Seguridad Industrial o de herramientas.

Los hay con gomas en los puntos de contacto con la cabeza, pero esos ya cuestan como 150 baros. Tambien en el trabajo hay aplicaciones donde se suda mucho se requiere de lentes que ajusten adecuadamente.


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

jajajaja XD se puso buena la discusion de los lentes! gracias por todas las recomendaciones, del casco y los guantes era lo q ya tenia pensado, en cuanto a los 5mil son exclusivos para la bici, obvio kiero comprar todo lo demas aparte.......en cuanto a calzado? q recomiendan? y este fin me ire a dar una vuelta a todas las tiendas q me recomiendan, tomare unas fotos y a ver q me dicen....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klops05 said:


> en cuanto a calzado? q recomiendan?


Version Psychomarco: No aceptes nada por debajo de unos Sidi Dragon 3 SRS y de una vez comprate unos pedales Crank Brothers Eggbeaters 11



Ya en serio. Ahora que vayas a las tiendas, mira varios modelos. No te puedes equivocar con Shimano, Specialized, Cannondale o 661. Tienen modelos basicos y economicos que te permitiran usarlos con pedales planos o automaticos, si es que decides pasarte a ese lado.

Yo prefiero los que tengan suela de hule, porque permiten caminar relativamente comodo fuera de la bici, si la tienes que cargar, etc.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

klops05 said:


> jajajaja XD se puso buena la discusion de los lentes! gracias por todas las recomendaciones, del casco y los guantes era lo q ya tenia pensado, en cuanto a los 5mil son exclusivos para la bici, obvio kiero comprar todo lo demas aparte.......en cuanto a calzado? q recomiendan? y este fin me ire a dar una vuelta a todas las tiendas q me recomiendan, tomare unas fotos y a ver q me dicen....


Como comentó Warp en las marcas para calzado especial. Si por el momento no quieres gastar tanto, si tienes unos tennis con las suelas sin mucho dibujo y que sean planas son mejores que las que tienen dibujos super sofisticados.

Además de que los tennis de ciclismo van a tener un espacio para poner los cleats (cuando quieras ponerle pedales de contacto necesitas esto), la suela va a ser mas rígida que unos tennis normales. Esto lo vas a notar casi nada mas queriendo mover la suela de los tennis.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klops05 said:


> jajajaja XD se puso buena la discusion de los lentes! gracias por todas las recomendaciones, del casco y los guantes era lo q ya tenia pensado, en cuanto a los 5mil son exclusivos para la bici, obvio kiero comprar todo lo demas aparte.......en cuanto a calzado? q recomiendan? y este fin me ire a dar una vuelta a todas las tiendas q me recomiendan, tomare unas fotos y a ver q me dicen....


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado estudiante klops05 :

De momento yo te recomendaría olvidarte de los cacles para mountain bike , primero consigue tu bici , inmediatamente y antes de que des tu primer pedalazo hazte de tu casco enseguida tus guantes y lentes y ya deja los cacles al último , de hecho con casi cualquier zapato ya sea tenis, choclo , borceguí, mocasín , top sider , de futbol , de beis , de box, para adelgazar , de plataforma varonil, y hasta con cierto tipo de huaraches de suela de llanta o Huaraches Shimano SPD podrás pedalear al principio, de momento los cacles no son indispensables .

Saludos y láncese a comprar esa bici y a PEDALIIIIAR se ha dicho !!!!!!

the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Desconozco totalmente de los precios y de la Viabilidad (utsss, ya saque la palabra dominguera) de encontrar bicicletas por alla, pero un amigo mio se acaba de comprar en 500 dlls (si, en USA) una bicicleta que a mi sorprendio por el precio y que los componentes no estan tan peor (para el precio). La geometria esta exelente y no esta, asi super pesada.

Viene con solo 21 cambios, y no te voy a decir que es una plataforma para de aqui irle metiendo mas y mas cosas, es mas bien para usarla, mientras ahorras para otra, venderla a algun principiante como tu y sobre la siguiente

ademas es una 29, que en mi humilde opinion, si vas a agarrar una bicicleta rigida, que sea en 29 (a, eres principiante, 29 es el tamano de la llanta en pulgadas) ya que son un poquito mas versatiles.

Aqui te va es la Specialized HardRock 29er Disc

Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Disc 29

El precio de lista es de 580 dlls, por ahi me platicaron (no me consta) que los dealers mexicanos de Specialized, respetan los precios online, al tipo de cambio .. claro .. esto te manda a 7500

Pero aqui los expertos te pueden decir si hay algun dealer Specialized si es que te interesa

Aqui mi LBS (mi tienda de ciclista local) vende Giant, que es muy comun en las tiendas que estan asociadas al distribuidor/importador BTI, supongo que por alla tambien debe de haber alguna

y aqui en stock siempre tienen por lo menos una Giant Talon 29er2 que esa la venden en 8500.

Talon 29er 2 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Quiero pensar que en esa ciudadsototota alguien te debe de importar alguna de estas 2 bicicletas a un precio mas o menos competitivo. Y si no, pues ahi esta el Business .. jejeje

Yo (y repito YO) hablando de bikes, prefiero usar cosas nuevas, ya que los componentes nuevos, aunque sean los de mas abajo de la cadena alimenticia, se benefician de la nueva tecnologia y pues creo que son mejores, que algunos de medio pelo de hace 5 u 8 años

Bueno, ahi estan mas opciones para hacerte mas bolas, ademas que me sali de tu presupuesto .. jaja

Claro, no dudo que te encuentres con la mega-oferta en una bicicleta usada, pero ahi si ibas a necesitar la ayuda de un conocedor

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> .....
> Aqui te va es la Specialized HardRock 29er Disc
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Disc 29
> ...


En la super tienda de Specialized en Santa Fe, creo que esta alrededor de 10,500.... lo pregunté hace un par de semanas.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En la super tienda de Specialized en Santa Fe, creo que esta alrededor de 10,500.... lo pregunté hace un par de semanas.


Chin .. si le suben algo entonces


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Chin .. si le suben algo entonces


Pues si, pero creo que con distribuidores puedes conseguir diferentes precios, sería cuestión de preguntar en varios lados (Transvision, Viansi).


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Si, con esos de Specialized esta bien ir a ver las bicis, ir a sus demos, y luego comprar en USA jaja. 
Se me hizo criminal que me quisieran vender una hotrock para mi hija en 6,500 pesos, eso fue antes de que subiera el dollar, ahorita no quiero saber. Mi compa de rodadas acaba de comprar una FSR nue-ve-ci-ta en 800 dlls.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> El precio de lista es de 580 dlls, por ahi me platicaron (no me consta) que los dealers mexicanos de Specialized, respetan los precios online, al tipo de cambio .. claro .. esto te manda a 7500
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

No, pues mis respetos camaradas .. debe ser toda una odisea comprar esas bikes que ustedes tienen ... Konas, Spechs, Knollys, Ibis, Titus, Turners y demas que he visto en este foro.

Si yo no me la acabo con la Leona, ya me los imagino a ustedes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> No, pues mis respetos camaradas .. debe ser toda una odisea comprar esas bikes que ustedes tienen ... Konas, Spechs, Knollys, Ibis, Titus, Turners y demas que he visto en este foro.
> 
> Si yo no me la acabo con la Leona, ya me los imagino a ustedes


Lo que pasa es que las puedes comprar cuando no tienes Leona...


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

ademas de pagar precios por modelos 2010, 2011... bastante elevado el costo aqui en mexico


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lo que pasa es que las puedes comprar cuando no tienes Leona...


Tu si sabes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lo que pasa es que las puedes comprar cuando no tienes Leona...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A veces también depende de saber escoger a La Leona por ejemplo :idea: :

Que cuando te hagas de La Leona ésta ya traiga su buena bici no importa que sea Turner o una de fibra de carbono ....

Si se cumple el precepto anterior , entonces tratar de que La Leona sea de nuestra talla para así poder usar su bici...:yesnod:

Encontrar una Leona de no malos bigotes , ahora si de plano la Leona está muy furris pues entonces no hay de otra , hay que comprar una buena bici para salir a rodar y olvidar...

Que sea una Leona bien disparadora , que dispare la cena , la manutención de la Jaula o cueva , o ya de perdis una buena bici ...:ihih:

Que el papá de La Leona sea ciclista de montaña , eso ayuda mucho....:drumroll:

Que La Leona provenga de familia adinerada .....eso ayuda mucho más....:band:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A veces también depende de saber escoger a La Leona
> 
> the last biker


A poco esas existen?? no .. pues andaba perdido


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A veces también depende de saber escoger a La Leona por ejemplo :idea: :
> 
> ...


Lo ultimo puede ser muuuuuuy peligroso para el bolsillo......  :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


>


Ahhh... ta padre esa horquilla... parece tener hasta ventilas de aigre; me imagino para enfriar el elastometro de 5ta generación que tiene adentro.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Oigan por cierto que tal salen esos zapatos 5-10? Alguien los ha usado? Yo uso pedal de plataforma ahora y quisiera unos zapatos que agarren bien los spikes (por aquello de los patinones de pedal y las peladas de espinillas en los saltos!) . He leido buenas cosas al respecto de ellos y casi todos los pros los usan.


Jack, funcionan bastante bien. Los Impact que son los mas "baratos", son tambien muy comodos y los que mas protegen. 100% recomendables, tardas un poco en acostumbrarte al agarre, pero una vez que los haces te dan mucha seguridad.

Saludos,


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Jack, funcionan bastante bien. Los Impact que son los mas "baratos", son tambien muy comodos y los que mas protegen. 100% recomendables, tardas un poco en acostumbrarte al agarre, pero una vez que los haces te dan mucha seguridad.
> 
> Saludos,


Otro voto por los 5.10 impact... con esos no te friegas el tobillo derecho.... :skep:

Lo que hace estar fregado por mes y medio por eso, en fin... por lo menos me divierto aquí....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Otro voto por los 5.10 impact...


Ya les platicare...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Esos no son los Impact Warp ... Los impact no tienen el cierre de velcro, ni tampoco la opcion para SPD

Esos tuyos creo son los Maltese ... muy populares dentro de la raza BMXera que usa SPD, junto con los Minaar

Los Impact son como mas tipo FreeRider/DHiller como mas toscos y reforzados, y como decia antes, sin cierre de velcro y sin la opcion de SPD. muy parecidos a los Sam Hill (que segun yo son unos impact, pero mas caros y mas bonitos y con un nombre famoso)

Te digo Warp, si es que esos son los maltese, son muy gustados por los BMXeros que usan pedales automaticos

Aunque por lo que veo en tu comparacion, los vas a usar sin cleats, como los VANS

Quiza (no lo se, solo lo supongo), si no les vas a poner placas te hubieran venido mejor, como dice el Ritopc los ya mencionados 5/10 Impact


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Esos no son los Impact Warp ... Los impact no tienen el cierre de velcro, ni tampoco la opcion para SPD
> 
> Esos tuyos creo son los Maltese ... muy populares dentro de la raza BMXera que usa SPD, junto con los Minaar


En efecto, son los Maltese.

Los compre para SPD porque no se si los voy a usar con SPD o flats. Voy a empezar con flats y si no me acomodo, me regreso a SPDs.

Nomas que el experimento hubiera requerido comprar dos pares de zapatos si empezaba con los Impact, en cambio estos los puedo usar con flats o SPD's... aparte que no me gustan tan acolchados. Vengo de unos Shimano PD-M058 que eran mas que suficientes en cuanto a absorber impactos.

No dudo que los Impact sean superiores a los Maltese o 058's en ese aspecto o agarre, pero no creo que me hubieran acomodado.

Jubile los 058's y estaba rodando con unos DMT que me salieron por 400 barotes, pero son (en palabras del Tacubaya) "muy roadies".

Ahora voy a probar los Maltese con pedales Superstar Nano (muy similares a los que pusieron antes en este thread, pero en otra marca). Si no me laten, me regreso a los PD-M647's.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Si la hiciste bien entonces .. porque vas a terminar regresandote a los SPD ,, jajaja.

No es cierto, cada quien verdad? si veo las ventajas de usar Flat en muchos usos. Pero yo ya me hice mañoso y ya siempre quiero andar pegado a la bike, hasta en BMX. yo usaba los pedales Shimano Dx (que hacian juego con los zapatos que les decia). Pero con los Crank Brother Mallet me he acomodado muy bien. Le puedes ajustar los pins, son rojitos. pero eso si .. se ven gastados muy rapido


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rickyx5 said:


> Esos no son los Impact Warp ... Los impact no tienen el cierre de velcro, ni tampoco la opcion para SPD
> 
> Esos tuyos creo son los Maltese ... muy populares dentro de la raza BMXera que usa SPD, junto con los Minaar
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

tacubaya said:


>


Don't get it

hahaha

But yeap .. pretty much

New here


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Si la hiciste bien entonces .. porque vas a terminar regresandote a los SPD ,, jajaja.
> 
> No es cierto, cada quien verdad? si veo las ventajas de usar Flat en muchos usos. Pero yo ya me hice mañoso y ya siempre quiero andar pegado a la bike, hasta en BMX. yo usaba los pedales Shimano Dx (que hacian juego con los zapatos que les decia). Pero con los Crank Brother Mallet me he acomodado muy bien. Le puedes ajustar los pins, son rojitos. pero eso si .. se ven gastados muy rapido


Yo usaba SPD, regrese a plataformas.... intenté dos veces regresar a SPDs pero nel pastel, no son para mi. No es que unos sean mejores que otros, pero creo que cada quien su uso.

La ventaja indiscutible de los SPDs es que tienes que caminar menos por tu bici cuando te caes.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> La ventaja indiscutible de los SPDs es que tienes que caminar menos por tu bici cuando te caes.


 jajaja


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola foro que tal, tiempo de no andar por estos rumbos bicicleteros y despues de leer todo el thread me doy cuenta que todo sigue igual que hace años; aun asi me da gusto que el foro de mexico siga vivo por cierto Klops05 cual es tu estatura y que medida de bici estarias buscando?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Hola foro que tal, tiempo de no andar por estos rumbos bicicleteros y* despues de leer todo el thread me doy cuenta que todo sigue igual que hace años;* aun asi me da gusto que el foro de mexico siga vivo por cierto Klops05 cual es tu estatura y que medida de bici estarias buscando?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola mi estimado foesfoesfxr :

¿Cómo que todo sigue igual ? ja ja ja no.... ahora está peor ja ja ja , no es cierto .........éste foro es inigualable , no te alejes tanto .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pues yo cuando empecé hace ya vario año, tenia masomenos el mismo presupuesto que tu. me acabe comprando una giant rincon por un poco menos de 5mil y me duro mucho tiempo y me aguantó todo hasta que la cambie por algo mas aguantador.
lo que si no aguantó fue estacionarla enfrente del monumento a la revolución, a plena luz del dia, con candado, con una patrulla a 10 metros y una camara de "seguridad" enfrente... pero eso eso otra historia


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

rickyx5 said:


> Esos no son los Impact Warp ... Los impact no tienen el cierre de velcro, ni tampoco la opcion para SPD


Tampoco parecen tener la suela Stealth, que es lo que todos les alaban a los 5-10. Yo tengo los Impact 1+Wellgo MG-1 viniendo de SPDs y me siendo muy a gusto, lo que aún encuentro raro es que:
1) Si pusiste mal el pie, cuesta trabajo reacomodarlo de lo agarrado que vas al pedal. Tienes que levantar completamente el pie, o bien, en "abonos" de un lado a otro.
2) La maña que inconscientemente agarré con los SPD de jalar la bici hacia arriba en escalones o cuestiones técnicas hace que me quede sin pedales!
...Poco a poco me voy acostumbrando.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mithrandir said:


> Tampoco parecen tener la suela Stealth


???










Yo veo un enorme letrero que dice "STEALTH" en la suela.

Stealth es el compuesto del hule. "Stealth S1" para ser preciso. No se si eso haga diferencia, aunque es el mismo compuesto usado en la mayoria de los 5.10 para ciclismo.

Five Ten | Stealth S1


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Chin .. si le suben algo entonces


No es por resucitar esto, pero el precio de la Rockhopper 29 es d $940 dólares, así que el precio de México no esta nada mal.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Rockhopper 29


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Se parece pero no es lo mesmo...*



rzozaya1969 said:


> No es por resucitar esto, pero el precio de la Rockhopper 29 es d $940 dólares, así que el precio de México no esta nada mal.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Hola foro que tal, tiempo de no andar por estos rumbos bicicleteros y despues de leer todo el thread me doy cuenta que todo sigue igual que hace años; aun asi me da gusto que el foro de mexico siga vivo por cierto Klops05 cual es tu estatura y que medida de bici estarias buscando?


mido 1.63 ....oigan y como ven estas?? Bicicleta De Montaña O Ruta Rodada 29 & 26 Nuevas En Su Caja - $ 4,900.00 en MercadoLibre


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klops05 said:


> mido 1.63 ....oigan y como ven estas?? Bicicleta De Montaña O Ruta Rodada 29 & 26 Nuevas En Su Caja - $ 4,900.00 en MercadoLibre


Pues no se si sea tu mejor opcion... Sin embargo, la Deception (la primera, verde-blanco) ha estado recibiendo buenas resenias en el foro de 29". Las otras 3 ni las mires.

Esas bicis del anuncio son las que venden en los Wal-Mart de USA. Las vende alguien de Nuevo Laredo que seguro las compra alla y las vende aca.

En ese nivel de precio, pues los frenos de disco seguro te van a dar dolores de cabeza. Minimo vas a tener que llevarla a un taller antes de sacarla a rodar para que ajusten bien todo, le den una repasada a las ruedas y demas, aunque eso aplica para cualquier bici en realidad.

Otra opcion es esta...

PrydeCycles.com.mx

El problema mas grande que le veo a la Mongoose es que es una 29 en talla mediana (esas del Wal-Mart no vienen por talla). Si mides 1.63, seguro te va a quedar grande. Aunque fueras con la segunda, la blanca que es 26" sigue siendo talla mediana. Te va a quedar grande.

Tu tienes que buscar una bici en talla 15", asi a ojo de buen cubero. Y pues es lo mas importante de una bici, que te quede bien. Si la talla no te ajusta, no importa que sea la mejor ganga del mundo. Te va a dar muchos dolores de cabeza, de espalda, brazos, munecas, hombros, etc.

Suerte.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Deception ... no se si sea el mejor nombre para un producto

Oh deception


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

esa sierra me late, oigan y que tal son las pro-flex?? y riders?? Hoy fui a la expo del wtc! y estaba super buena, y son las mas chidas q vi, ambas traen frenos de disco y cuestan aprox como 5.....tome unas fotos pero no se como subirlas  ...la proflex es el modelo "169"...y trae componentes shimano....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

klops05 said:


> mido 1.63 ....oigan y como ven estas?? Bicicleta De Montaña O Ruta Rodada 29 & 26 Nuevas En Su Caja - $ 4,900.00 en MercadoLibre


Revisa la reputación del vendedor,


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Warp said:


> Yo veo un enorme letrero que dice "STEALTH" en la suela.
> 
> Stealth es el compuesto del hule. "Stealth S1" para ser preciso. No se si eso haga diferencia, aunque es el mismo compuesto usado en la mayoria de los 5.10 para ciclismo.


:skep: True, siempre había visto la suela de rueditas simples y el logo de la pantera que me fui con la finta :madman:, en efecto parece tener Stealth S1.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klops05 said:


> esa sierra me late, oigan y que tal son las pro-flex?? y riders?? Hoy fui a la expo del wtc! y estaba super buena, y son las mas chidas q vi, ambas traen frenos de disco y cuestan aprox como 5.....tome unas fotos pero no se como subirlas  ...la proflex es el modelo "169"...y trae componentes shimano....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MI estimado estudiante klops05:

Yo pensé que ya te habías COMPRADO TU CLETA Y YA ANDABAS RODANDO por los senderos ...........

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> MI estimado estudiante klops05:
> 
> Yo pensé que ya te habías COMPRADO TU CLETA Y YA ANDABAS RODANDO por los senderos ...........
> 
> ...


Me recuerda a la telenovela que nos aventamos con el Klavius (si era klavius??) para que al final ni comprara nada, jojojojo!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Me recuerda a la telenovela que nos aventamos con el Klavius (si era klavius??) para que al final ni comprara nada, jojojojo!! :lol: :lol:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja ja ja me adivinaste el pensamiento , exactamente estaba pensando en la misma BICINOVELA que se convirtió en una bici-tragi-comedia ,oh sí ! , recuerdo muy bien.. la de klavius fué de 175 bicicapítulos y ésta apenas rebasó los 100 .......

Espero que klops05 ya se decida y no lleve al alargue este interesante thread .

Después del exitazo bicinovelero de klavius en sus siguientes intervenciones pasó al mas completo oscurantismo  y ya nunca volvió a su éxito inicial :sad: sus dos siguientes bici-choro-novelas fueron un completo fracaso  tanto la de los Hope hoops como la de los fayten :madman:

Bien dice el dicho , nunca segundas partes fueron buenas ja ja ja .

Ese klavius ¿onde andas ?

saludos
the last biker


----------



## elsantito (Nov 17, 2007)

Primera vez que entro en la parte de Mexico, y al leer sus comentarios, advertencias, recomendaciones, ya me duele "la panza" de tanto reirme. 
Creo que Klops05 decidio caminar...

Saludos de por aCA.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Asi es santito, aquí no rodamos pero como nos divertimos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Asi es santito, aquí no rodamos pero como nos divertimos!


Ja ja, exacto!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Cómo Ño.....*



JackStephen said:


> Asi es santito, aquí no rodamos pero como nos divertimos!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿ no rodamos ..? kemo -sabay , en lo que a mí concierne esa aseveración no aplica , yo ruedo por lo menos 4 veces por semana y mis cuates también , es más ellos no ruedan si yo no voy y yo no ruedo si ellos no van conmigo :thumbsup:, como les he comentado con anterioridad , ni me gusta sacar fotos :nono:y menos hacer reseñas de las rodadas .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¿ no rodamos ..? kemo -sabay , en lo que a mí concierne esa aseveración no aplica , yo ruedo por lo menos 4 veces por semana y mis cuates también , es más ellos no ruedan si yo no voy y yo no ruedo si ellos no van conmigo :thumbsup:, como les he comentado con anterioridad , ni me gusta sacar fotos :nono:y menos hacer reseñas de las rodadas .
> 
> ...


Sí mi estimado pero es que para ti ir en bici al Oxxo que está en la esquina es tu rodada promedio!!! 

Como serían tus reseñas?: "Hice un drop para bajar la banqueta de mi casa, esquivé varios obstáculos nuevos (o sea 3 coches que pasaban por ahí), y pedaleamos 150 metros hasta el final de la calle, donde descansamos y tomamos un refrigerio que ahí mismo compramos (pues claro, es un Oxxo!) Llegamos al final de la rodada y comenzamos el camino de regreso a casa, donde al final salté una rampa inmensa (o sea la rampa para meter el coche en tu casa). Al final, una rodada muy divertida con mucha camaradería" Ah y no olvidemos el single track que hiciste al pasar entre todos los coches estacionados! :thumbsup:

No es cierto mi Luis, ya sabes que se te estima pero es el ánimo chingativo que debe prevalecer en el foro.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Sí mi estimado pero es que para ti ir en bici al Oxxo que está en la esquina es tu rodada promedio!!!
> 
> Como serían tus reseñas?: "Hice un drop para bajar la banqueta de mi casa, esquivé varios obstáculos nuevos (o sea 3 coches que pasaban por ahí), y pedaleamos 150 metros hasta el final de la calle, donde descansamos y tomamos un refrigerio que ahí mismo compramos (pues claro, es un Oxxo!) Llegamos al final de la rodada y comenzamos el camino de regreso a casa, donde al final salté una rampa inmensa (o sea la rampa para meter el coche en tu casa). Al final, una rodada muy divertida con mucha camaradería" Ah y no olvidemos el single track que hiciste al pasar entre todos los coches estacionados! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , si de por sí ya le caigo de la ching.... a varios honorables miembros del foro, para que pongo la realidad de nuestras rodadas ........

NO seré el primero en subir un cerro y tampoco el primero en bajar , pero tampoco soy el último y por lo menos me aguanto mis 5 horas en la bichi .......ah y por cierto mi estimado Psycho no me ando cayendo a cada rato 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ah y por cierto mi estimado Psycho no me ando cayendo a cada rato
> 
> ...


Me da gusto que nos lo informes porque a tu edad una caida es muy grave y ya nos tenías preocupados. :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Me da gusto que nos lo informes porque a tu edad una caida es muy grave y ya nos tenías preocupados. :thumbsup:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja por lo menos ya llegué , no todos llegan a disfrutar de las maravillas de la vejez y todavía pedalear y correr , además con mi credencial de NINI- INSEN se me abren las puertas de un montón de cosas y consigo las bicis de gama alta a mitad de precio ja ja ja .

A estas alturas de la vida realmente ya no me preocupa mucho una caída en bici o de la cama echando maromas con dos de 25 ...o con tres ... ya lo vivido , viajado y rodado ahí queda...ja ja ja

Ademas yo no dije que no me caigo , claro que me caigo de la bici , lo que dije es QUE NO ME CAIGO TAN SEGUIDO ...:nono:

Bueno y paso a retirarme porque voy a rodar un rato , voy a comprar unos Trojans al Oxxo , necesito unos cuantos para hoy en la noche ...y para que no se me haga chico el camino que tanto me gusta agarrar me voy de mi casa al Oxxo , pero al de Chipilo ja ja ja

Le voy a dar por atrás de la Ibero siguiendo la ruta que alguna ves hicimos cuando tenías la Chumba .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Le voy a dar por atrás de la Ibero siguiendo la ruta que alguna ves hicimos cuando tenías la Chumba .
> 
> ...


Esa ruta está muy padre, y en Chipilo te das un taco de ojo! 

saludos


----------



## elsantito (Nov 17, 2007)

No rolan, pero hacen rolar de risa. Aca hay unas rutas que suelen sacar el apetito tambien. Por las playas del condado de la naranja (Seal Beach, Huntington Beach, Laguna etc.) No he corrido todo el tramo, pero son bastantes millas (y mas en kilometros -jijiji). Tengo amigos que hacen la ruta de GDL-Pto Vallarta y es lo que me gustaria hacer un dia (bueno yo mas bien la de Talpa-Guayabitos que es mas apta para mi condicion)...

y como dicen: Arrieros somos y en el camino andamos - osea, "cletos somos y rolando nos encontramos".

Saludos!


----------



## Pilas77 (Jun 16, 2016)

Depende mucho del lugar de donde se encuentre cada persona, es como elegirás tu bici. Aunque yo en lo personal utilizo las plegables, de hecho mire una bici Benotto plegable en 2 mil pesos. Obviamente no es nueva es de una pagina de segunda mano, pero vamos una bicicleta en perfectas condiciones, con esas cualidades y a ese precio donde mas las venden.


----------



## Falcotero (Feb 21, 2020)

Ahora es que estoy encontrando este tema. Perdonen que lo reviva pero quería saber: Realmente valen la pena, actualmente, las bicis Benotto?

Edit: Me estoy guiando por comprabicicletas, muy buena, a ver qué tal me va con ellas. He optado por la Benotto MRDSTM2601UNBL principalmente por la canasta. ¿Qué me decis?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Falcotero said:


> Ahora es que estoy encontrando este tema. Perdonen que lo reviva pero quería saber: Realmente valen la pena, actualmente, las bicis Benotto?


No worries, este foro se mantiene de revivir muertitos, incluso te deberíamos de agradecer la reactivación.

Preguntas que si Benotto vale la pena, yo te preguntaría: cual bicicleta y para qué? de su gama más básica, todas sirven para dar la vuelta en el parque, ir por las tortillas...y ya. En su catálogo hay una bici de $69,000:

Bicicleta BENOTTO Montaña JFK70 R26 11V. Sram XX1 SID Roam Fibra de Carbono Talla:16" MSUJFK261116

R-26? Seguro por ese precio consigues algo mas "actualizado" de otra marca.

Así que mejor ni voltees a ver a Benotto. Son una comercializadora y nada mas.

De las opciones nacionales tambien está Alubike, con 2 modelos de rodada 29 con geometría arcaica y distintos niveles de equipamiento, y Turbo que anda en las mismas con pura 29 y una fatbike por ahí.

Puras opciones por demás limitadas...

Para terminar, tampoco le hagas caso a lo que te digamos acá. Somos un montón de snobs que parece que nacimos con bicis de carbono a un lado de la cuna.

En resumen, el problema no es la bici, somos nosotros.

Espero haberte ayudado (naaah no es cierto).


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Checa en Facebook para que te des una idea: https://www.facebook.com/groups/197460310375892/?fref=nf supuestamente es de GDL, pero suben de todo el país.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

No, en verdad si le vas a dar carrilla no compres una. Es mejor comprar una de marca usada. Aunque tenga 5-7 años de uso. Esa es la realidad.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Falcotero said:


> Ahora es que estoy encontrando este tema. Perdonen que lo reviva pero quería saber: Realmente valen la pena, actualmente, las bicis Benotto?


------------------------------------------------------------------

Actualmente no se si valen la pena , en años recientes no he visto una de modelo actual en la montaña y tampoco en la carretera , hace veinte años mas o menos valían la pena por su precio , hace 40 años eran buenísimas y valían mucho la pena solo que en aquellos tiempos costaban bastante para la época.


----------

